# Reset Whispersync- Furthest Page Read



## Jesslyn

From my blog:
I have written a couple of times on how Amazon needed to have some way for customers to update their ‘Furthest Page Read’ settings without going thru the hassle of a phone call or email to Customer Service. Thanks to dyingc from the MobileReads forum, there is a way to do it yourself although somewhat clunky.

Here’s the issue -

When using Whispersync, staying on the correct page across multiple devices works great–until you decide to re-read your content.

You read thru a book on either your Kindle and your iPhone (or another Kindle).  First time thru, you stay in sync on any device.  Later you decide to either re-read or restart the book. Unfortunately, the ‘Sync to Furthest Page Read’ will always be the furthest page you got to, so your furthest read page remains at either the end of the book or the furthest page you got to and Whispersync will be let you know when you open that book on the device.  You can tell it not to go to the furthest page and continue reading.  Go to the other device and try to sync, and you will be taken to the furthest page read, not the place you were at when you stopped reading on the other device.

This is a problem in a couple of ways.  The simplest is that it makes it hard to re-read or restart any book and use Whispersync to keep your place on more than one device.

Solution – Reset the Furthest Page Read
Use the same device for all of the steps below before opening the book on a different one, the below example is using a single Kindle

  1. Set the Synchronization off  on your Amazon Account (Go to Amazon -> Your Account -> Manage Your Kindle -> Manage Kindle Device Synchronization -> click the “Turn the Synchronization off” button to turn off the synchronization)
  2. Wait about a minute, then exit & re-enter your book
  3. Go to the beginning of your book on the Kindle
  4. Sync to the furthest  page. If it tells you that you’re on the furthest location, you’re good to go. 
        1. If not, select Cancel on the sync message, exit and re-enter the book to attempt the reset again.  (I think that the Amazon databases have to get reset-thus the delay; in any case, it always works for me on the 2nd attempt)
  5. Turn on the synchronization setting on your Account – your Furthest Page read will be reset to your new location.
  6. On your other devices–if further along in the book, you will have to go to the beginning of the book, but once done the Furthest Page Read location will sync with your Kindle.

Like I said, its not the most elegant solution, but it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Can't get it to work with either device...will try again later when I have more time, thanks for the notes!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can't get it to work with either device...will try again later when I have more time, thanks for the notes!
> 
> Betsy


#4.1 was the Key for me--I tested it with my Kindle & iPad and 4 books, it worked every time, but I had to exit/re-enter twice. Also note #6--if you don't go to the beginning on another device, you're just re-setting the furthest read back to the already cleared location.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you have to be at the beginning on all devices before you did it?  Cannot get it to work....and you do it all with Synchronization off until after it resets?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note that I have a Kindle 1, perhaps that affects it?  It keeps telling me that the furthest read location is 23458 from "Eleanor the Kindle" at 6:01 AM EDT today."

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you have to be at the beginning on all devices before you did it? Cannot get it to work....and you do it all with Synchronization off until after it resets?
> 
> Betsy


Sync is OFF until it resets.


----------



## Jesslyn

If you do not get this *exact *message "Already at the furthest read location" on step #4, you have to *cancel *whatever sync message you get, then exit and re-enter the book and try the sync again. This is working on my, my two sisters and my daughters Kindles--on different accounts, so I know it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Done all that.  It must be because I have a Kindle 1.  Oh, well.  Thanks! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn--

I let it sit for several hours (went to a movie and came home and forgot about it), picked up my Kindle to read and decided to try it one more time, and it worked!  I guess I wasn't leaving it long enough?  Next time I'll leave it longer....thanks!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## jbremer

The solution does not work on my Kindle DX nor Kindle 4.  I waited over 24 hours for the 'servers to reset' but it continues to want to stay at the end of the book which is where my wife finished it on her DX.


----------



## metal134

I still think that they need to have a way for you to set it yourself from the device.  Latley, I've been reading a lot of footnote heavy books.  So what happens is I link to a footnote, which is at the back of the book, then when I go to read on another device, i.e., my phone, the furthest page read is the footnote all the way at the end.


----------



## TerryB

Wow.  That's still very confusing.  I just sync all devices while I'm watching TV at night.  Sometimes on my phone I will just "Go to" table of contents and try to remember what chapter I was on in my Kindle. That gets me there fairly fast and easy.


----------



## SamIam

Can't get it to work here either


----------



## gregrk58

Jesslyn,

Your instructions worked perfectly for me. I reset a book to the beginning on my Kindle, PC and iPad. Perfect!

Thank you!

Greg


----------



## Linjeakel

Jesslyn, this is very useful information.  

I hope you don't mind but I've added it to the Kindle 3 FAQs sticky at the top of the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting board.


----------



## Jesslyn

Wow, this method got fubar-ed after an update. I guess the next update put it back.  Nice to know.  If you have no idea what I'm talking about, take a look at the original post date.


----------



## wbphelps

Thank you *so* much for posting this - instructions are clear, and it worked great for me resetting the FPR on my iPad and Droid.

William


----------



## sct

Will this reset ALL of my books to the beginning? Is there a way to reset the farthest page in a single book?  I am one of those people that reads several books at a time and I only want to reset the one book (my "main" book, unfortunately) that I screwed up by accidentally jumping a hundred pages ahead.

Thanks a lot for the instructions.  I have to decide whether it is worth losing all of my syncs for this one book or whether I should keep writing down the location every time I set it down.

Scott

I have a Kindle 2nd generation and read a lot on my Samsung Droid Charge.  I also read sometimes on my netbook. Hoping to get a Kindle Fire, but that is a subject for another thread and post.


----------



## Linjeakel

Scott, my understanding is that these instructions work for just the one book that you open as you follow through the steps - it shouldn't affect any of your other books.

And welcome to Kindleboards!


----------

